# Pearl Izumi Jersey Sizing?



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Can someone tell me how true to size current Pearl Izumi jerseys are? I'm trying to decide between a Medium (38-40) and a Large (41-43), in the "Elite" series.

Depending on manufacturer, I'm always right on the cusp between a Medium and a Large. The jersey's cut -- "race" or "pro" vs. "club" -- enters into it, too. For reference:

Primal: Medium fits perfectly, better than anything else I own
Nike: Medium fits well, a hair tight around the ribs
Giordana: A Euro size 3 is slightly snug, a Euro 4 is slightly loose.
Descente: tried on a Medium (39-40) once, much too tight
LG: Large fits well

Insights into how the PI "Elite" series of jerseys fits into this picture will be hugely appreciated ... thank you!


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

They tend to run big, American vs. Euro cut. That being said, you have to check which collection the item is from. The lower price stuff tends to be big but they do have the higher price PRO stuff that is cut slimmer. The average shop that stocks them buys them because it is more for the recretional cyclist vs. hardcore. If you post which jersey you are looking at I am sure someone will have more specific feedback.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

This is in the "Elite" series, which the PI web site describes as "Form Fit."

I know what you mean about tending to run big. I have some many-years-old PI jerseys that are all Club cut in size Large, and the things are HUGE.


----------



## butlerrider (Feb 9, 2009)

I wear a 44 long suit coat, and have several Large PI jerseys, including one Elite. They are definitely not too small. I wish they did a size between medium & large. Hope it helps.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm 5'7", 145 and wear a medium in every other jersey I have except for PI...any PI jersey I own or have tried on had to be a small.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Thx for the input, everyone. I'm going to go with a Medium, which FWIW is the way I was leaning.


----------

